# Wanted Road/Racing Bike



## cah1234 (4 Jun 2012)

Hello, I am new to cycling and am looking for a road/racing bike for under £100. If you have one please let me know. Many thanks


----------



## defy-one (4 Jun 2012)

I'm looking for a ferrari - if anyone has a 2009 version for a grand - pls let me know! Lol


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## defy-one (4 Jun 2012)

100 pounds won't get you much mate


Sent by iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cah1234 (4 Jun 2012)

As i said, i am just starting out so dont want to spend much as i may find after a short period of time that its not for me.
If its not possible to get an old cheap one for £100, how much would i need to spend?


----------



## defy-one (4 Jun 2012)

I was only playing mate - glad you didn't take offence :-)

I would keep a look out on here and ebay, £100 is going to be a tight budget, but possible as long as your expectations are not set too high

Goodluck!

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (5 Jun 2012)

cah1234 said:


> Hello, I am new to cycling and am looking for a road/racing bike for under £100. If you have one please let me know. Many thanks


Hello! Welcome to the forum and welcome to cycling.

It's a good idea not to spend a lot of money, if you don't know if cycling will be for you. However, you need to be aware of the restrictions that your budget will impose on you.

Buying new, is out of the question: anything that Tesco or Argos will flog you for £100 will be rubbish and quite possibly dangerous: they are very low quality, but worse than that, they are not set-up properly which is what makes them dangerous.

This means that you will be buying second hand and the two biggest risks are that you will buy a stolen bike (especially with your budget) or that you will buy a bike that requires a lot of work (especially if you don't know what to look for); these risks are even greater if you are buying over the internet.

Contact your local cycling clubs and explain your situation: even if no-one has a bike to sell, they will be well informed about the local market and be able to offer you some sound advice.

Research local bike recycling schemes: there are lots of organisations around the country who take in bikes (abandoned bikes the council has recovered, stolen bikes the Police have recovered etc) and refurbish them before selling them to the public. Your local council is a good place to ask: try whoever deals with the environment or recycling or ask the park wardens what they do with dumped bikes.

The bikes that are sold on here, tend to be more expensive (have a look through the old ads to get an idea), but you might get lucky.

For more advice, have a look in the beginners section: there are plenty of "what bike" and "how to buy second hand" threads there.

Good luck and happy cycling!

Jim.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2012)

cah1234 , where are you based in uk ?

how tall are you and what size frame do you want or need ?


----------



## Enigma2008 (5 Jun 2012)

Contact a few bike clubs or bike forums and ask if anyone has a winter bike for your budget, that way you'll likely get an older race quality bike that you can strip down and clean up.


----------



## gbb (5 Jun 2012)

Local papers etc, Friday Ads do an online site, you can sometimes find old but good Raleighs in the bike section.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Jun 2012)

FWIW if you do see something on eBay/Gumtree* post a link on here and people will give you their honest opinion. As others have said, a ton is not a lot of money to get a bike with, but there again you don't want to spend a lot if you are unsure whether you'll take to it.

Try asking around your mates and work colleaugues, (assumption you work being made there, apologies if you don't), but you might be surprised to find what people have stuck in the back of their sheds/garages**

*other online sales sites are available 
**other storage are available also 

to CC, I hope you get fixed up and that the bug bites you


----------



## cah1234 (5 Jun 2012)

Thank you very much for your replys. Very usful info. I am 5ft9 so am not sure what size frame would be best.
If road bikes are out of my budget, would i be ok using a mountain bike?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (5 Jun 2012)

cah1234 said:


> Thank you very much for your replys. Very usful info. I am 5ft9 so am not sure what size frame would be best.
> If road bikes are out of my budget, would i be ok using a mountain bike?



I'm 5'9 and a bit and I ride a 56cm frame but some guides say I should be on a 54, it's all about getting a bike that fits I would say!

I used to ride my mountain bike on the road and whilst its ok if you don't know any different when I bought a road bike it was amazing how much better it was and I think you ate more likely to enjoy it too!

Have a look on fleabay, there's a vintage Raleigh pursuit for £85 which is pricey but has heritage!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (6 Jun 2012)

cah1234 said:


> Thank you very much for your replys. Very usful info. I am 5ft9 so am not sure what size frame would be best.
> If road bikes are out of my budget, would i be ok using a mountain bike?


A good choice to try out cycling.

You can pick up a MTB for £50 or so, stick some road tyres on and still have change from £100.

You do need to be even more cautious of buying a stolen bike though: sub-£100 MTB are the bread & butter of thieving scroats!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Jun 2012)

I'd suggest www.gumtree.com - there's a lot of good bikes on there for good prices. Watch out though, some bikes are stolen.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Jun 2012)

look on fleabay, there were loads of older raleighs etc on over the weekend, most going for a fair bit under your £100.

just make sure you save a bit to replace tyres/brake blocks etc when you get it.

it really depends on the type of riding you want to do, have a good read of the what bike section to get a better idea of what you may need/like.

good luck


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Jun 2012)

jazloc said:


> I'd suggest www.gumtree.com - there's a lot of good bikes on there for good prices. Watch out though, some MOST bikes are PROBABLY stolen.


FTFY 

All I'd add regarding buying an old bike, eg: circa 1980's Raleigh, is it won't ride anything like a modern bike does. Yes it should be fine to give you a feel, but whatever feeling it gives you you need to mulitply that 10 fold to get an idea of what a modern road bike with intergrated shifters rides like.

The point I'm trying to make is an old bike might, I say might put you off. Don't let it, persevere and if you like it when you do upgrade you will reap the benefits


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2012)

wellar fan has one in the for sale section if you can stretch to £140


----------

